# swansea mini meet



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

thinking of a little get together hopefully the start of bigger better things !
meet in swansea maybe patti pavilion and drive over to mumbles/gower followed by a shandy or something aslong as its dry 
lets see whos going

1.nathanho123


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

+1 let us know when


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Llanrads said:


> +1 let us know when


next weds6.30/7 ?

1.nathanho123
2.llanrads


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Fine with me

Stef
Oh yes the Boss will be with me as well..


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

1.Nathanho123
2.llanrads
3.Reeso

Say meet at patti pavilion at 7.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Here's a thread about the last Swansea/Mumbles meet a few years ago , some good roads down that way 8)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=106063&hilit=South+Wales+meet

Some good pics as well


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> thinking of a little get together hopefully the start of bigger better things !
> meet in swansea maybe patti pavilion and drive over to mumbles/gower followed by a shandy or something aslong as its dry
> lets see whos going
> 
> 1.nathanho123


Would be up for this in the future but am working nights next week...we are a forgotten part of the TT Owners Club down here in South Wales.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

It's great to see some action in South Wales. Do you mind if I join you?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

yep the little car park opposite patti pav ? where they have put that new café/watersports centre

so

1.Nathanho123
2.llanrads
3.Reeso
4.audicoedduon

getting there


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ill put my name down but im not promising anything as these are my last two months in uni before I graduate so ill be there. work load depending 

1.Nathanho123
2.llanrads
3.Reeso
4.audicoedduon
5. Maryanne1986


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking forward to this now guys, fingers crossed for a nice dry evening.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

and me well go anyway have a pint somewhere !


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> thinking of a little get together hopefully the start of bigger better things !
> meet in swansea maybe patti pavilion and drive over to mumbles/gower followed by a shandy or something aslong as its dry
> lets see whos going
> 
> 1.nathanho123


Gutted I live in Sheffield, I love Gower, some quality roads and a pint at Worms head Rhossilli :wink:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

E576DAN said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of a little get together hopefully the start of bigger better things !
> ...


i love it
mate i surf every weekend


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Llanrads great signature pic by the way......Jackarmy!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Jamo
try to get to away games as often as possible with my lad(he's 21 by the way) had some great days out this year especially wembley
Stef


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

got a feeling its gonna piss down weds........

welcome to wales


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

A repeat of today we want with pics on bracelet bay


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Llanrads said:


> Hi Jamo
> try to get to away games as often as possible with my lad(he's 21 by the way) had some great days out this year especially wembley
> Stef


Hi Stef
I am a season ticket holder in the East Stand got to a few away games this year Arsenal and Wembley being the best trips. Hopefully we can get together in future meets and talk Swans as well as our beloved TT's :wink:  

Martyn


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Martyn
it will be good to talk when we meet.

Having some stick with text messages at mo from some Cardiff suppporters from work, boss included unfortunately

Stef


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2636432
Hmm, same as yesterday would of been nice.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Is the meet still on for tonight, regardless of the weather?


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I'll be there unless it's hammering down.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

who recons we re schedule till a nice day ? 
upto u lot ill come either way would be nice to have the sun tho


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> who recons we re schedule till a nice day ?
> upto u lot ill come either way would be nice to have the sun tho


im up for this if we do it next week we can have a photoshoot ill bring my Cannon SLR plus the car be ready by then aswell (lowering etc)

Better for pics


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Well it's not raining at the moment, however it's forecast to rain. 
How about a change of venue, vue muiltstory car park for a hour? Just so we're not beaten by the weather?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

Can we still meet at the Patti as planned, because I'm not certain how to get to the multi-storey car park? I can then follow you to the car park. It's some years since I worked in Swansea.


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

If the order guys are up for that then can't see why not.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for that. I'll still come down anyway, as I need to see if the TT is waterproof before we go Pembrokeshire on Saturday!!


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll be there as planned


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i wont be able to make it guys ! well i would but id be like 2 hours from
now ?  all up for one same time next week downn patti ? 
whatever i dont mind


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Well 2 of us turned up at the Patti as planned, weather was dry but windy. Nice to meet you viv(Audi Coed Duon) i don't blame you coming all the way down from Blackwood driving your fabulous looking TT, best colour/combo i have ever seen. It's a mk2 coupe in volcano red with cream leather/auto paddles and sat nav, just stunning mate enjoy your drive home and enjoyed the chat.

Stef


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Stef

Great to meet you and your wife as well. I got home about 8.30 pm - nice steady drive. Perhaps I'll get to meet the others some other time. I'm sure a drive around the Gower would be fantastic!    
Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone had a problem with the Audi satnav, especially in the Swansea area. This evening I put in an address for the SA1 4 area, but it couldn't be found. It turned out it was in the SA1 3 area! :? :? I've checked the postcode with Royal Mail and the address is correct for the SA1 4 area.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i didnt drive passed until 8.30 sorry guys feel like a right let down  yee lets arrange a gower run


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Nathanho123

Sorry we didn't meet tonight. Hopefully, some other time, but not next week as I'm on hols.


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

I was there but left about 7.15 cause thought no one was coming. 
Never mind guys another time weather should be getting better and nights longer so let's keep this topic alive and we will arrange something soon.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Nathanho123
> 
> Sorry we didn't meet tonight. Hopefully, some other time, but not next week as I'm on hols.


yee no worrys mate when u back ? we will sort a meet out with a nice gower run !


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

reeso said:


> I was there but left about 7.15 cause thought no one was coming.
> Never mind guys another time weather should be getting better and nights longer so let's keep this topic alive and we will arrange something soon.


yee deffo man i wanted to see your car on fks aswel


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

anyone fancy planning for next week ? night/weekend whatever I know im not very busy atall after work next week 
mon an tues might be crap weather wise but we wont know until the day I spose


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

yep any evening around 7pm ok with me


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

awsome wanna call it ? i dont mind when


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Wed ok with me. normally home by 6.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

right wednesday car park opposite patti raj that water sport place... its on...


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> right wednesday car park opposite patti raj that water sport place... its on...


Where is this place???


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

on mumbles road heading towards mumbles its a cafe thing ... opposite the patti raj


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Can't do this week I'm afraid. Hopefully sometime next week though.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

next weds everyone?! 6.30/7 ?


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

So tomorrow is off then?
Need to know to ensure i get away from work in time.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

looks like mate other wise it just be us 2 ha !


----------



## blackreflex (Apr 24, 2012)

Why don't you guys join me at the Swansea V.A.G meet a week Tuesday, 7th May ???.... Free Tea/Coffee always on offer

I may meet up for a mumbles run if your meeting on a Tues/Wed, I can pinch the fiancé's car whilst she's in work


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I might be in gran canaria thinking about a last minute hol ! if not I deffo will what and where Is the VAG meet ?

are they often ?


----------



## blackreflex (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, 1st Tuesday of every month. Been running for 18months now, summer months are always better with the lighter evenings. All details posted in the thread I started last week, check back a few threads below this one.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

so anyone fancy this meet next tues ! my mates bringing his mk2 gold we gonna go from town somewhere and drive up together if anyone fancies it.......

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=327296


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

right guys now the weather is becoming a bit more reliable and plus it gets dark later  anyone up for a meet ? our original plan like down by the new water sport centre thing(opposite the Patti pavilion) say Tuesday night 7 ish ??

:lol:


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

I should be ok for Tuesday


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

just me and you then mate haha...


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

You still going??


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

are you still going both?? might join you for half hour...


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

I was there , nobody else though,popped over to Fforesfach all vans , not a TT in sight


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Llanrads said:


> I was there , nobody else though,popped over to Fforesfach all vans , not a TT in sight


was it the Transporters r us meet tonight ????


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it was, lots of money spent on some of them. But nobody to chat about tt's to.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Llanrads said:


> Yes it was, lots of money spent on some of them. But nobody to chat about tt's to.


aw were you on your own ?????? i thought those meets had finished for now...... i was gonna come out but had to go take photos of my mate horse riding so was late


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah like Billy no mates...had a chat with a few of the blokes but it all went on about transporter diesel engines???


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Llanrads said:


> Yeah like Billy no mates...had a chat with a few of the blokes but it all went on about transporter diesel engines???


i went to one before and nathan was there but he didnt come and say hello and left shortly after unfortunatly, maybe next time 

... i know a fair few of the guys at the transporters r us meets, is there one next week ?


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

don't know i thought it was every month?
Went for a nice spin last weekend roof off in Llanelli up to Swansea valley past Dan y Ogof and up to Brecon,walkaround cup of coffee and back down to the a470 ctting across to Hirwain over the top and over to the Ricos and down the valley into bridgend and land up in Sarn. Opened the car up a few times but the motorbikes had the better of me on the a470.
Nice blast though that,s my cup of tea.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

thats a good run when you going for a run next ?? ill join you for a cuppa :?:

should do the black mountain run........ dodgy roads however after the hair pin bend .... brecon over the heads of the valleys way is beautiful would of been stunning today too


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I popped down patti at 7.30/8 then went for a spin down mumbles...
we need to organise something properly this is getting silly I was on a right loner !


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

Nathanho123 said:


> right guys now the weather is becoming a bit more reliable and plus it gets dark later  anyone up for a meet ? our original plan like down by the new water sport centre thing(opposite the Patti pavilion) say Tuesday night 7 ish ??
> 
> :lol:


You did say 7ish?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Llanrads said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > right guys now the weather is becoming a bit more reliable and plus it gets dark later  anyone up for a meet ? our original plan like down by the new water sport centre thing(opposite the Patti pavilion) say Tuesday night 7 ish ??
> ...


I know sorry mate probably better idea to text or something rather than on here....... gutted more welsh people arnt getting involved


----------



## Llanrads (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll pm you and maryanne my mobile if anything comes up.

Stef


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry guys never saw this! Next time can someone PM me and I will bring the rocketship out! Meet up at the black mountain?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Nathanho123

I came down for your first meet in April and met Stef. Sorry I was unable to make last Tueday.

I also agree that it might be a better idea to PM or text the dates and times of the meetings. If the weather looks a bit iffy on the day and you decide to call things off, then a PM or text would be very useful, especially for me as I have an hour's run to get to Swansea. So, perhaps you'd include me next time on the PM list, although I do follow what's going on through the Events Section of the forum.

I'm also interested in meeting up with you all in Swansea because the West Midlands group would be interested in coming down for a trip around the Gower - possibly late September. I'm also planning a trip around the Beacons for some of the West Midlanders in July. If you and the Swansea Mini Meet want to join then let me know.

Viv.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

BLACK MOUNTAIN BLACK MOUNTAIN! :lol:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Nathanho123
> 
> I came down for your first meet in April and met Stef. Sorry I was unable to make last Tueday.
> 
> ...


sounds good ! well i wouldnt mind a few little meets here and there like i said to llanrads just so we all know eachother... if anyone fancies one in the week lets do a little gower run  ive got stefs number now so we got no excuse  
deffinatley up for showing the guys around gower some great roads!


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Great, I'll keep in touch.


----------

